# Installation impossible du BUNDLE-KDE...



## vampire1976 (9 Juillet 2005)

Avec Fink commander sous panther je cliquais sur BUNDLE-KDE et sur le + bleu a gaucche et il installait le package binaire...

Mais là sur Tiger et la dernière version de Finkcommander il me propose pa le + bleu mais le vers et cela ne marche plus ...

Comment faire ?


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Juillet 2005)

le vers ? le verre ?

http://fink.sourceforge.net/pdb/package.php/bundle-kde

ne faut il pas sélectionner les instables pour voir apparaître le package à compiler


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Juillet 2005)

Et bien j'ai été voir ton lien mais cela ne m'aide pas ... 

J'ai beau tapper dans la recherche de fink commander "bundle" il m'affiche les bundle qu'il trouve et aucun n'est binaire et ne peut s'installer.... !


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Juillet 2005)

je suis un peu dans le noir car depuis tiger je n'ai pas réinstallé fink mais seulement DP et donc je ne peux reproduire ce que je dis, mais as tu bien sélectionné les packages instables dans les préférences de FinkCommander (désolé si je suis lourd..) ?


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juillet 2005)

Voilà ce que cela me donne : 

[URL=http://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image18cq.jpg]
	
[/url]


----------



## Alx (12 Juillet 2005)

Que se passe-t-il quand tu installes Bundle-KDE avec la source?
Tu as un message d'erreur ou tu peux rien faire?

J'ai pu l'installer sans problème idem pour Bundle-Gnome depuis les sources uniquement.

En regardant l'image tout est a jour chez toi.
Et tu as quelle version de Fink et Fink Commander? On ne sait jamais...



 <--- Ca c'est mon Fink sous Tiger


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juillet 2005)

En fait quand j'instal avec la source la croix verte ccar la bleue justement ne fonctionne pas, avant sous Panther ça marchait ! Il me lance des lignes de code en bas, mais pas grand chose, c'est du rapide... donc il instal apparemment rien ! voilà :





Pour ma version c'est Fink commander 0.5.3 ET FINK C'EST LA 0.8.0...

voilà


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Juillet 2005)

Il me met a chaque fois ça au début de n'importe quelle instal : /usr/libexec/gcc/darwin/ppc/3.3/cc1plus is not executable!


----------



## Alx (13 Juillet 2005)

Question toute bete, mais as-tu les Developer Tools?

Si oui, tente une install de cctools avec Fink Commander. On ne sait jamais.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas si je les ais...


----------



## FjRond (31 Juillet 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je les ais...


Répertoire /Developer à la racine du disque de démarrage.


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Août 2005)

Toujours impossible de les installer .....................


----------



## FjRond (21 Août 2005)

Si vous avez bien installé les outils Developper et X11, vous pourriez supprimer le répertoire /sw puis réinstaller et configurer Fink proprement (fichier /sw/etc/fink.conf) pour réessayer d'installer KDE.
Normalement, il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas de Bundle .bin de KDE... accessible ... 

je verrais.......


----------

